# Dusty/Dirty Windows



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm getting ready to install the windows into my engine house and i was thinking, how about making the windows look dusty, havnt been cleaned in awhile. I know i could just lightly paint them tan, but here is the twist. How could I add, like someone took their finger, and drew a happy face or the "wash me", or "Greg was here" kinda thing. How could i mask the window plastic, so the words or smiley face wouldnt get painted. Dont know if possible since its so small of print, but maybe print them out in word, then x-acto them out and use a temporary contact spray? Thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks
Greg R.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd use dust (weathering dust chalks) make the mark with a small fine brush or a cardboard stylus (art store supply) and then seal with a clear coat. 

We want pics! 
Happy Rails 
John


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

ok, brain fart here, Maybe paint them, then using a toothpick dipped in thinner, make the marks....... TGIF....Its been a long week. 
Sorry about that. 
Greg R.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

or take a oldfashioned writing"feather"write your thing with liquid vaseline, spray it over - and when the paint is dry, wipe it off.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

The Thinner might cloud the plastic. What about a wax pencil and draw it on the window. then paint and then wipe off the wax. 

Interesting idea, pics of your ideas would be great.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Acrylic wash of dilute black/brown paint. Let it dry, then go in with a Q-tip or something like that to "clean" the window to suit. 










Later, 

K


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That is GREAT detailing, wish i had the talent to weather like that. I sprayed a light grey(primer), then a light Khaki and the toothpick (bare, no thinner was good enough to write my "idle workers" graffiti. 
I hope to take pictures this weekend. 
Greg R.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Dullcoat then a Q-Tip dipped in alcohol. Does not harm the clear plastic.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted this on my other thread,thought maybe it should be posted under this as well. Greg R.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks great! 


-Kevin.


----------

